# HA! I deleted my Facebook! :D



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I feel so free right now. I was so sick of the pointless updates from Facebook. It promotes weak ties between people you rarely talk to face to face. I'm a firm believer in physical, face to face interactions, not online friendships. So I did it and I encourage you to do it too.

Cheers dudes, perhaps we will meet in person one day!

~Ben


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

First world problems ... i got 99 problems, but face book isn't one.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Ah, we all have problems Danny, it's the ones you don't see that get you!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I no longer have a FB account - too much noise to signal.

Plus, there's plenty of opportunity for shallow interaction on the various forums I frequent


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

You're right, it's the ones you don't expect from ... they'll bite you in the butt.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Also I was having troubles with cyber bullying. I doubt the said party would have walked up to me and said what they had on Facebook. People tend to grow a pair online where there are no consequences.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Carbon said:


> I feel so free right now. I was so sick of the pointless updates from Facebook. It promotes weak ties between people you rarely talk to face to face. I'm a firm believer in physical, face to face interactions, not online friendships. So I did it and I encourage you to do it too.
> 
> Cheers dudes, perhaps we will meet in person one day!
> 
> ~Ben


I have a facebook account, but I dont really use it,,, I am not a facebook fan.... however

I hope you do see the irony in your post.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Ah, you caught the joke









I was wondering if anyone would notice that I am posting this on a forum of people that I have never met


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I always said I wouldn't add people on fb who I don't know in my real life. Kinda lost it. Have about 150 so called "friends" on there. It's the same with your adresses in your mobile. Go through it and you will come to the conclusion that you can easily delete 90 percent of the entries and won't miss anything


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

i think google plus is better. i dont do much on facebook or twitter except follow people and news.i wish more people used google plus it has better privacy settings.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Almost everyone in my facebook I know. (most of which is family) But I couldn't live without my Angry Birds. My Dad and I are always competing with each others score.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Well it's going worse than I thought.. 
My whole family has been calling me all day wondering where I went.. 
But it won't stop me! Or am I making too big of a deal about this?


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I got rid of mine too...Had 850 so called friends....

Dennis


----------

